

Fraise : Powerful Lightweight [Text] Editor for Mac - nirmal
http://www.fraiseapp.com/index.php

======
rogerclark
Seems like maybe the website could be a bit more clear that it was based on
the Smultron editor. I know it's a bit obvious to anyone who's familiar with
Smultron, but it feels a bit disingenuous when it isn't mentioned anywhere
(that I can see, anyway).

~~~
sielskr
Thanks for writing! Saved me a download.

------
cmelbye
Nice start. More intelligent syntax awareness would be nice (auto indenting in
HTML, auto completing " < ', highlighting CSS within HTML, etc).

